# 10 Gallon feeder tank



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Fish had babies this weekend, I saw a couple of them, but this morning there were no where to be seen, Im guessing they got ate. So today, I bought 3 more plants for them to hide in, the tank looks stupid, but I don't care, i hope the lil babies have a better chance now. what do you think? here's a pic
http://pictures.care2.com/view/2/966572511


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow, lota plants, but that is good, it should work.

But what ate them? if its mollies or guppies they dont eat their fry. so?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, thats alot of plants there. Plus you also forgot to take out the liquor bottle after the house party last weekend. The bottle will do also.

Anyways, what frys from what fish?? I know you've posted before but after so many posts, I forget. Plus it'll help other new readers know what the situations is.

Plus is that a separate fry tank?


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Haha, the 40oz bottle is in there for a laugh, i do see some swimming in it once n a while. The fish in there are mollies n guppies, Im not sure what the fry was, I couldn't tell, they were 2 small, Im sure someone can post on that though. it is a separate tank. And im not sure about that bobme, im pretty sure they will eat their babies, i saw a post on here or somewhere saying guppies don't do that, but everywhere else ive read and talked to say they do, can anyone clarify that 100%, cause im leaning that they do.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think that is my fault - sorry








I told you that they don't eat their own fry, because they usually dont, but I guess their are exceptions, to prevent this from happening again, I would suggest that you either get another small tank, or a divider in that one, and have the babys on one side and the adults on the other.
and get one fo those small plastic breeding tanks with slots in the bottom to allow the fry out, but not the adult fish, and place it in the baby fish area, then when you have any hevely pregnant fish you can put them in their and they won't eat the fry.
but I think that the amount of cover that you have is also a good idea








if any of the fish are eating the fry, it will most probably be the mollies so you could always remove these and feed them to your piranhas (after the pregnant ones have given birth)


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

my gf breeds show guppies, yes they do eat their fry


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

WOW, that is a different looking tank. Kinda unique though... and it is definatly not boring to look at. Hope things will work out for you


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

giovanni82 said:


> Haha, the 40oz bottle is in there for a laugh, i do see some swimming in it once n a while. The fish in there are mollies n guppies, Im not sure what the fry was, I couldn't tell, they were 2 small, Im sure someone can post on that though. it is a separate tank. And im not sure about that bobme, im pretty sure they will eat their babies, i saw a post on here or somewhere saying guppies don't do that, but everywhere else ive read and talked to say they do, can anyone clarify that 100%, cause im leaning that they do.


 I was gona say something funy about the 40 oz bottle, but I couln't think of anything.

oh wait heres one, a good caption would be "alcoholic fish"

ok thats lame.

but seriuously, it don't look all that bad


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

what kinda filter you got on it, maybe they got sucked up. SLURP!


----------

